# Help me find a thread!



## paigebeasley (Oct 17, 2007)

I've used the search function every way that I know how. I'm looking for a thread that has a tutorial of a paper mache pumpkin. It's made from a bag of shredder paper. They also used a cardboard technique to raise the facial features of the pumpkin out from the rest.

Anyone know what I am talking about? Care to point me in the right direction?

Thanks!


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

maybe this will help some.
in our april edition of HomeHaunt News
there was a how-to like you described. heres the link to it.
HomeHaunters new and reviews, april 2008

hope that helps some.


----------



## paigebeasley (Oct 17, 2007)

THANK YOU!!!!! Thank you!!! That's exactly what I was looking for!


----------

